# What am I supposed to do at lunch? No friends?



## forever21

What am I supposed to do at lunch when I have no friends? 

I have no friends during my lunch. Overall I just have one friend and we don't even have the same lunch. 

Now all I'm doing is sitting on the stairs in the back corner of the school. I have no where to go because the library at my school is never open, and I'm tired of sitting alone. 

What are you supposed to do when you have no one to hang out with? I tried looking for loners to befriend, but it seems like everyone already has their own little group and I would just be making them feel uncomfortable. 

With my anxiety, befriending people isn't easy, but it's not as if I even have that chance because everyone has their own friends already. 

If I had a car, I would just go in there, but of course, I don't...


----------



## forever21

failoutboy said:


> I dunno


Kanye not


----------



## AceEmoKid

Are you allowed to go off campus during lunch? In my high school, 12th grade we were granted off campus access, so I'd always just wander around walking. Before that, I'd just sit and doodle, read, do homework early, or study for my next class. Sometimes, classrooms would be open so I'd sit in there. My animation classroom was open pretty much every day, so I'd just utilize some free loner time to get ahead on my film projects -- either that or abuse the school computers for internet surfing.  

You sound like you do crave social contact though, which is good, but do not have the resources nor skills to attain such. Maybe you could try chatting with some classmates? Form study groups? Maybe the class before lunch, you could try making conversation with someone about schoolwork and kind of worm your way into their possibly pre existing social group as they walk toward whatever lunch destination.


----------



## TooLateForRoses

I usually just wander aimlessly around the school until my lunch period is over.


----------



## Pearson99

Maybe ask your homeroom teacher if you can eat and do hw in the room? You could just pretend like you got work to do. worked for me


----------



## hmweasley

I had this problem for a semester during high school, and I took a book with me during lunch. I'd eat and then read the rest of the time. I still felt pretty pathetic, but at least I had something to occupy myself with instead of just sitting there. I'd recommend working up the courage to go up to some people though and ask to sit with them. I finally had the courage to do that, and I seriously went from an acquaintances to good friends with two people within the lunch period. I'm still friends with both of them even since leaving high school, and one of them quickly became my best friend.


----------



## jjj21

In high school, during lunch, I just sat in the library and browsed the internet.

In college, I ate lunch alone in the cafeteria and I never felt awkward about it because other people did the same. I was also listening to music on my headphones.


----------



## Anxiousbro

Read a book? If you have social clubs at your school maybe you can join one of those?


----------



## VividImagination

If you don't like reading, maybe listen to a podcast or watch some series/anime?


----------



## Redfan45x

I'm the same since my girlfriend moved. I have no friends in this school and because I'm in 12th and school is soon coming to an end, I have given up on making friends here.
I've always gone in my library though into the computer lab, which is exactly what I'm doing right now.


----------



## sophiam

I sat in the library every single day. If you can eat outside, I advise you to. That way, you're less noticeable. Bring a book or schoolwork, listen to music, and you're good to go. If that's not an option, then I would ask a teacher that you're close to and sit in their classroom. And if not that, I think the bathroom was my last resort.


----------



## marie moi

I went through my entire high school life sitting on stairs or in back corners during lunch. 4 years of eating alone or with some loser who latched onto me (that I thought was super annoying) at 2 school.

Fast forward two years, I get a job where several of my hs classmates work there. Being in close contact where we have to communicate, we start to talk. If I knew these kids were just like me during school maybe I would have joined their group. Knowing that we went to school at the same time, never talked, but hang out now blows my mind.

I don't really have an answer because I still prefer a dark corner for lunch over a crowded lunch area. But if you take a chance, pick some ok looking folks and see what happens.


----------

